# Touch up paint for Colnago?



## Cape Cod Dave (Jul 29, 2004)

My new (used, 2000) Master Olympic with the Decor paint scheme has a few dings that could stand some touching up. My LBS owner is a total Colnago freak and said the other day that no two Decor paint scheme were alike ... well, if that's the case, then am I chasing colors that are going to be hard to find? There has to be at least half-a-dozen different colors on the frame, some fades, some solids. None of the dings are that noticable, just to me.  

If I were to start hunting, would Trialtir be the place to start? Colnago? Or fuhgedabotit and ride it until it needs to be completely refinished?

Here's a grainy shot of the frame


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Cape Cod Dave said:


> My new (used, 2000) Master Olympic with the Decor paint scheme has a few dings that could stand some touching up. My LBS owner is a total Colnago freak and said the other day that no two Decor paint scheme were alike ... well, if that's the case, then am I chasing colors that are going to be hard to find? There has to be at least half-a-dozen different colors on the frame, some fades, some solids. None of the dings are that noticable, just to me.
> 
> If I were to start hunting, would Trialtir be the place to start? Colnago? Or fuhgedabotit and ride it until it needs to be completely refinished?
> 
> Here's a grainy shot of the frame



Take the frame with you to a hobby shop that specializes in plastic models. You will find an endless assortment of paint colors to choose from.


----------

